

Michael Scott Explanation of Bitcoins please? - jbg331

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;27060669<p>Can someone explain bitcoins to me and how to exchange the for read money like I&#x27;m a little kid?<p>Thanks!!!
======
quotha
This is a great overview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um63OQz3bjo#t=11](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um63OQz3bjo#t=11)

~~~
jbg331
This is helpful, although where are the actual exchanges?

~~~
quotha
I think bitstamp.net is good. Also, check out coinbase.com and of course,
[https://localbitcoins.com](https://localbitcoins.com)

